# Australia student visa refused , applying again.



## awinas (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi there, I really feel bad about saying what I had done. I had made an application to study in Australia in 2009 . I had failed my exam and there was a guy who suggested me to apply to Australia with a fake academics. As a result my visa was refused, which was very likely. I really feel stupid. After that I studied hard and passed and went to uk for further studies. Now I have stayed in uk for around 4 years and am marrying my girlfriend in 6 months who is in Australia. 
What are the chances of getting refused if I apply for a spouse visa after I get married. Any help would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

On what grounds did they refuse your visa? In other words, were they aware that the academic credentials you supplied were fraudulent? 

Having a visa refused in and of itself doesn't necessarily hurt your chances - but having applied for a visa fraudulently before could. You may want to consider consulting a professional migration agent on this one.


----------



## awinas (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Yes, they found out that the academics weren't genuine. Therefore, I got refused for the Visa. I am really worried if that's going to effect my visa applications in the future. Is there any kind of ban durations?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I believe the ban is generally three years, which would have expired by now for you, it sounds like. You really should probably consult with a professional migration agent, though - they often do free or low-cost consultations, and it would be worth it to avoid losing $4k+ on a refused spouse visa...


----------

